# MAF issues



## j4ftuner (Jan 28, 2009)

My MAF went out, i just installed a new one its a different brand. I am getting a CEL code P1127.
Has any body ran into this issue?

It on a 1997 VR6.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

If you were driving with a bad MAF sensor for a while, it can throw off the long-term trim. Try clearing it and see if it comes back. If it does, it's possible that the MAF sensor you installed is not compatible, and is reporting more airflow than there actually is.


----------



## j4ftuner (Jan 28, 2009)

ok thx. i cleared it and i will drive it around and see what happens. thx again


----------

